# Do they think my signs dont apply to them??



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

I've always had a problem with the church people coming onto my property. It drives me nuts. I hung up two "No Trespassing" signs on my gates, but they come on in anyway. 

Today, I didnt see them drop off their group so I didnt know they were walking around and Balen was outside. I heard somebody open my front gate so I run to the door, Balen must have been around the back side of the house and heard the gate at the same time I did. By the time I got to the door Balen was barreling down the driveway barking his head off. The woman spins around and **** near trips over her own feet trying get back out of my gate. I yelled Balens name as loud as I could and thank GOD he stopped dead in his tracks. 


There were 2 other women and a little girl about 6-7 years old standing on the front portion of my yard (not fenced) who run over to this woman and the one asks her if she wanted her to call the police over "almost getting bit by a vicious dog" and said that I was lucky my dog stopped because if it had come through the gates and bit her little girl, she would have made sure my dog was put down, and that was it. I lost it and I lost it big. I came off my porch and said some things that I'm gonna have to pray for forgiveness for tonight but essentially I told them that they were not exempt from my "No Trespassing" signs and that the next time they come on my property, the dog will be the last thing they will need to worry about. I've calmed down a little bit, but at the time I was so pissed I couldn't see straight. 


I've been telling these people to stay off my property for months but they are just relentless. What can I do?? I've called the church that they come from and complained to no avail. I've told them they can stick their flyers and pamphlets in my mailbox, which is near the street and not my in yard, but they insist on coming through my gates and pounding on my door. I'm fed up with these people.


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

Why do they do that? Is it a shortcut? 

I have no trespassing signs on my gates and one of these. It's the cheap kind, but it will slow down church ladies.  

Master Lock 8143D Self Coiling Cable Lock, 4-Feet x 5/16-Inch - Amazon.com


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Call the police and file a trespassing complaint. Do you have a 'Beware of Dog' sign? Not that it will solve the problem, but still. Especially given your sign and your calls to the church... you've got a good complaint with the police against them. Don't wait for them to come back, file it now and maybe that will stop them! They aren't supposed to legally put anything in your mailbox. I'd be mad, too!!


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

Easy solution is to never let your dog be outside alone, for one.
And yes, lock the gates.

Flyers and pamphlets in your mbox is against the law. You
don't need to tell them that of course but that might be
why they have been told not to do it anyway.

You could also check and see if your location requires permits
for handing out stuff like that.

If all else fails, a cease and desist order from your attorney!


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

WOW, how frustrating. Especially since you have gates and signs ... they are clearly trespassing. 

How about ... hook up some kind of speaker / mechanism so that when they open the gate a LOUD voice screams ... OMG the dogs are out ... RUN FOR YOUR LIVES ... 

You would at least get a good chuckle out of it!

I had a similar problem with the hydro people coming into the backyard to read the metre. Ky's not outside during the day when they come by, BUT they never latch the gate properly. And I never know EXACTLY which day they are coming. 

I've come home from work and put her in the backyard to do her business while I run downstairs and get changed for our walk. Twice I've come up the stairs and I can see her sitting on the front porch EEEKK!!!! Thank god she doesn't take off!

I called them once and gave them heck. It happened again. I nailed it shut - they couldn't get in the backyard, so I got a notice that I was breaking the by-law by not giving them access. 

I called them and demanded to speak to a manager and I gave him what for ... I told him flat out ... I will NOT tolerate such laziness, etc. from their employees. If they can't shut a dang gate after they leave, then THEY WILL pay to move the metre to the front of the house where they don't have to go behind a fence to read the metre. 

I also told them that if my dog got hit by a car, or if I got a fine b/c she got out I would come after them. 

I got a month of free hydro LOL and a HUGE letter of apology ... and my gate's never been left open again.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Perhaps if you paint "SATAN'S GATE" on it they might not go through it?


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

One of the nicer things about having a dog is to keep these sorts of people at bay. 
I guess they didn't get the memo, maybe this first hand experience will work for you.


----------



## Maggies Dad (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm afraid "Church" does not cure stupidity it just gives comfort to those lacking in common sense" I would have probably come unglued myself. 
What I’m afraid you’re going to have to do is file Trespassing charges the next time someone comes on your property. 

*Don’t let the Police bully you into turning the other cheek because it’s a “Church Person” insist that charges be filed.*
You do this once then word will get around like wild fire throughout the congregation! 
You NEED to documents everything and put it on record in case they do get bit.

*Stop talking everything from here on out put in WRITING and back it with police reports!!!*
_The down side is most likely you’re going to have a couple hundred people praying for your soul because you’re a mean person???_


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Why in the world would they be opening your gate and coming through your yard??

I hate that people don't read signs, or think that signs don't apply to them. At least you have the signs posted, so if someone tries to sue you for having a "vicious dog" you can point out that they were breaking the law by entering your property!


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

And that is when I would have told them that I am calling the police. Maybe you can get a restraining order from the church and all its affiliates? IDK but I am sure glad that nothing horrible happened.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Flyaway-I'm gonna run out later today and get one of those cables. Thanks for the idea.

Jag, I didnt want to do it, but I will call and make a report now. 

Valb-He was just out for his morning potty. My yard is safe and secure, kind of B.S that I should have to watch my own dog in his own yard every second that he out because idiots cant respect my property. I didnt know they couldnt put things in my mailbox. :/


----------



## Maggies Dad (Aug 15, 2012)

Syaoransbear said:


> Perhaps if you paint "SATAN'S GATE" on it they might not go through it?


Hahaha.....
Or maybe
*"Welcome to H*** *
*Have you met my German Shepherd Yet?"*


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Words having meaning, this should especially be true to people who claim they study the bible, as the bible is not just a book to them but the words of God.

We have on our front door "NO **** SOLICITING AND NO **** PROSELYTIZING"
and this still did not prevent some women from knocking two weeks ago. This is really annoying because I work from home and there is nothing more embarrassing than being on a business call and then having a deafening GSD bark and then we cannot hear each other. This is why I cannot go to church and be around people like this, if I did I would loose my faith.

What you should do is actually call the police on them. At least in our community, once you have a "no trespassing" sign up, then the police can press charges. From your posts you seem like a very nice person, these women must have really upset you to post something like this, sorry they won't respect you. Next time, don't engage with them, just call the police.
*
*


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

yeaha..those door to door religious people and Kirby salespeople....

I would put up dog signs everywhere. "Do not open gate" "Beware of Dog" "So and So religion shot on sight" oh...guess you can't put that up.


Lock the gate. Do people that know you have to come thru that gate?


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

Put up:


----------



## Matty (May 31, 2011)

Are they coming onto your property because it is a shortcut or to give you fliers? If it's just fliers then I can't be too upset at them. How do you get packages from UPS/Fedex since they come to the front door?

I think having a dog have access to the front yard is just asking for trouble. My dogs only have access to my backyard and the gates are locked so no one can come in. Even if my front yard was locked up I would be afraid that someone would steal one of my dogs or do something bad. There are a lot of bad people out there religious or not.

Can you get a sign that says "No Soliciting" for your front gate? I would hope that would keep those church people out. Rather then call the church how about going down there and asking to speak to the head preacher? Calling on the phone might only get you to a secretary and that probably doesn't go anywhere. Talking to the preacher and explaining the situation in a calm and cool manner could really go a long way.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Syaoransbear said:


> Perhaps if you paint "SATAN'S GATE" on it they might not go through it?


They probably think I am Satan now, like I said, I'm gonna have to pray for myself tonight. 



Maggies Dad said:


> I'm afraid "Church" does not cure stupidity it just gives comfort to those lacking in common sense" I would have probably come unglued myself.
> What I’m afraid you’re going to have to do is file Trespassing charges the next time someone comes on your property.
> 
> *Don’t let the Police bully you into turning the other cheek because it’s a “Church Person” insist that charges be filed.*
> ...


I wont let the police talk me out of it. You guys are right, I do need documentation in my defense if anything ever does happen, God forbid.



Freestep said:


> Why in the world would they be opening your gate and coming through your yard??
> 
> I hate that people don't read signs, or think that signs don't apply to them. At least you have the signs posted, so if someone tries to sue you for having a "vicious dog" you can point out that they were breaking the law by entering your property!



They have to open my gate and come through the yard (the back portion) to get to my front door to shove their Bibles in my face.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

Why in the world would the police talk someone out of it? They hate the bible thumpers as much as everyone else.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Ok, here's what you do.

you go and get a heart from the store, I big ol butcher knife, gloves and an apron. Get all bloody, when they come to the door, answer it with knife in one hand, heart in the other, when they see you yell back over your shoulder "Honey! We have more guests for the ritual sacrifice!" It worked for a friend of mind and I tried it, never seen them run so fast...:wild:

Seriously though, it seems that locking your gate and filing a police report and maybe even a cert. letter telling to stop or further action will happen might be your best bets.

Its been about a year since anyone came to my door. Threatening curses helps somewhat too


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm going to jump off the comp for a little while to get this taken care of, I'll be back.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

have this made into a no soliciting sign and put on gate


----------



## RowdyDogs (Nov 12, 2012)

I never went door-to-door for religious reasons, but when I was younger I was one of those annoying political canvassers for years so I'll tell you some general stuff that was the same in pretty much every state I went to.  It won't stop an idiot but it might give you some angles to approach it.

First, we were always trained that "no trespassing" meant "no trespassing." We would enter fenced yards to approach the door, but only if they were not marked like that. I believe this is a legal thing as someone on one of my teams did ignore it and was cited (or at least warned, been years now) by the police for doing so after the homeowner complained.

Do some research into the "beware of dog" signs, as I've heard that in some areas they may open you up to further liability if a bite does happen because it can be read as a sign that your dog is aggressive. I don't think this is universally true though, and some form of warning that there is a dog in the yard may deter people. It deterred us, although on the other hand we were just trying to encourage voter turnout, not on a holy mission. 

Absolutely call the police. Call them this time and make a complaint to get it on record. If it happens again, call again. Keep documenting it. Local laws vary on what kind of canvassing is allowed (generally anything political or religious is protected though, it's considered a first amendment right). And don't let yourself be discouraged, but you might find they're on your side--they probably have gotten other complaints about aggressive church folks like that.

As a general thing, don't go with a plain "no soliciting" sign. If you don't want to be bothered by political or religious canvassers, say that explicitly on your sign (they do make them, and we at least mostly respected them--I always did). I can't tell you how many doorbells I rang that said "no soliciting" and were actually really supportive and happy to talk to me, because they just didn't want salespeople. I would imagine it's the same for religious people. Also, for those of you who work at home or have a young child sleeping or work nights and are asleep, a note to that effect on the door will usually be respected by canvassers. Again, may not apply to people on a mission from God but you'll cut down on a lot of doorbell rings.

Anyway, good luck. Sorry if this information is too general for this forum, but I thought it might help to hear some things from the perspective of someone who did go door-to-door.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

I got tired of the people calling about insuring my car, septic tank stuff, whatever, . So, when they would call, I would patiently wait until you could push a button to talk to a human. When they would answer, I would say please do not call me again and blow a whistle into the phone, long and hard. Never got the same call again.
I have also answered the door of religious people and say" I don't believe in your religion, don't come back and slam the door in their faces. Usually worked.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

This is on my doorbell, but people still ring it (I look out the window and then walk away, I don't care if they see me).









People coming through your front gate is BS. The solution is not that you shouldn't have YOUR dog outside in YOUR yard, that's also BS!

I would file a report, call the church again, and maybe add a sign alluding to the presence of the dog.

If it makes you feel better, I know of someone who's dogs got hold of some JW who were on her property on her porch when s/he returned home with the dogs and let the dogs out of the vehicle. The judge totally ruled in the dog owners' favor. You cannot just walk through a closed gate onto someone's property.


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

Liesje said:


> This is on my doorbell,


That would definitely solve the energy crisis at my house.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

I have found that church people don't read signs or pay attention to anything. I had rainbow stickers and all sorts of gay rights stuff on my last truck. They walked right by my truck... once I even saw them look at it. They STILL came to my door even though this particular church views gays as evil.  I started answering the door and simply saying "my wife is gay" and shut the door in their faces. I didn't get the same people back, but got others. Shocking. The police is the only way to go. Coming through a fence, especially with your sign is illegal. Period. It's the only way to protect yourself and your dog from being sued. It's sad, but true. It's the most relentless group I've ever come across.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I lock my front gate. There aren't any questions left unanswered at that point.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Matty said:


> Are they coming onto your property because it is a shortcut or to give you fliers? If it's just fliers then I can't be too upset at them. How do you get packages from UPS/Fedex since they come to the front door?
> 
> I think having a dog have access to the front yard is just asking for trouble. My dogs only have access to my backyard and the gates are locked so no one can come in. Even if my front yard was locked up I would be afraid that someone would steal one of my dogs or do something bad. There are a lot of bad people out there religious or not.
> 
> Can you get a sign that says "No Soliciting" for your front gate? I would hope that would keep those church people out. Rather then call the church how about going down there and asking to speak to the head preacher? Calling on the phone might only get you to a secretary and that probably doesn't go anywhere. Talking to the preacher and explaining the situation in a calm and cool manner could really go a long way.


Sorry, but I tend to disagree with you. 

NO TRESPASSING means NO TRESPASSING regardless of where the fence is located ... front yard, back yard, or all around the yard and regardless if the person wants to hand out religious fliers or sell a set of outdated encyclopedias. I also have a yard in which my dogs have access to all four corners, including the front yard. I have several warning signs ... BAD DOG! and DOGS IN YARD! signs plus unlocked chains around the gates. I expected people to respect these signs and not come in anyway just because they think it's God's Will or whatever motivates them to thumb their noses at NO TRESPASSING signs!!! 

FWIW UPS, FEDEX, USPS, etc don't come into my yard ... they leave my packages inside the front gate.

And I feel a phone call to the church requesting that their followers not trespass on their property should have been sufficient to stop the trespassing. I agree with the others that the next step should be followed and a trespassing complaint filed with the local police department.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

As far as UPS/FedEx packages I generally print off their pre-sign form since I'm not around to sign anyway, hang it where they can see it/get it and fill out the part that says where to place the package. I had a computer delivered last week and my slip said they could enter the gate and leave it by the side door which they did.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

In 1987 when my brother was born and had colic, my parents put a sign ON TOP of the doorbell that said "Please do not ring doorbell. Our baby has colic and never sleeps"

They said they still had door-to-door salesman press the button.

One weekend my grandma was in town babysitting and a salesman rang the doorbell. She got her revolver, opened the front door, and said "Can you not ******* read? There is a newborn baby in here and I will use this gun if you come on my property again"

I guess word got around about my nutty grandma, because my mom and dad said they didn't get solicitors after that.

Do you have a crazy grandma you can use?


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

x0emiroxy0x said:


> In 1987 when my brother was born and had colic, my parents put a sign ON TOP of the doorbell that said "Please do not ring doorbell. Our baby has colic and never sleeps"
> 
> They said they still had door-to-door salesman press the button.
> 
> ...


I love your grandma!!


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Jag said:


> Call the police and file a trespassing complaint. Do you have a 'Beware of Dog' sign? Not that it will solve the problem, but still. Especially given your sign and your calls to the church... you've got a good complaint with the police against them. Don't wait for them to come back, file it now and maybe that will stop them! They aren't supposed to legally put anything in your mailbox. I'd be mad, too!!



These are my thoughts too. I wonder if at least filing something with the police will give you something on file in case it happens again?

That way you have your bases covered that you have signs up, have contacted the church directly and also spoken (/yelled at) to them when you saw them.

It's very frustrating, some people never think rules apply to them.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Matty said:


> Are they coming onto your property because it is a shortcut or to give you fliers? If it's just fliers then I can't be too upset at them.


I don't think it was the delivery of material that was upsetting. It was the trespassers that then threaten the person over the dog and threatened the dog.

If someone walked past a sign on my property that said "No Trespassing", almost let my dog out, then proceeded to threaten me and mine because they were scared of the dog that was on the other side of the "No Trespassing" sign that they never would have seen had they used a little common courtesy instead of religious zealous....I would have come unglued and the dog would have been the least of their worries.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I didn't have time to read all the replies,so I don't know if anyone suggested putting a lock on the gate.


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

PatchonGSD said:


> Flyaway-I'm gonna run out later today and get one of those cables. Thanks for the idea.
> 
> Jag, I didnt want to do it, but I will call and make a report now.
> 
> Valb-He was just out for his morning potty. My yard is safe and secure, kind of B.S that I should have to watch my own dog in his own yard every second that he out because idiots cant respect my property. I didnt know they couldnt put things in my mailbox. :/


Well, no... your yard isn't safe and secure if people can get in it,
and you are putting your dog at risk, more than just worrying
about your own annoyance. Which I agree, can be really high
but you can eliminate it. And staying out when your dog is
out is extremely important, just too much chance of things
happening out there!

Locks really are best. I have 2 gates on each side of my house,
one of which is always locked. It is a safety zone, so if I'm working
in the yard and dog is out (when I have one :teary then I have at 
least one gate closed btwn her and the front.

I have a prominently displayed No Soliciting sign on front gate,
and it stops most but not all. Sometimes the religious ones
say they aren't selling anything, and then I tell them to look up
the definition of "solicit" which also means to petition or entreaty.
Any sales people that hang flyers on the front door knob get 
their company called and told I will never use their service 
because of their employee. After 10 1/2 years, I've gotten the
annoyance pretty well whittled down.


----------



## Chowgal (Dec 21, 2009)

I would have come unglued at them too! NO ONE has the right to enter a gate with a "no trespassing" sign on it. 

The last idiot who came through our gate without being told they were allowed to got shot at with a paintball gun. They were just lucky they caught me and my friends having a paintball war and not the dogs in the yard because they would have had 3 ankle biters, a chow mix, a GSD mix, and a pit mix after them. And they ignored a "no trespassing" sign and a "Beware of dog" sign. Pissed me off.

I say call the cops. That's how I finally got it through to people to stay off my property.


----------



## Matty (May 31, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> I don't think it was the delivery of material that was upsetting. It was the trespassers that then threaten the person over the dog and threatened the dog.
> 
> If someone walked past a sign on my property that said "No Trespassing", almost let my dog out, then proceeded to threaten me and mine because they were scared of the dog that was on the other side of the "No Trespassing" sign that they never would have seen had they used a little common courtesy instead of religious zealous....I would have come unglued and the dog would have been the least of their worries.


I forgot about the sign when I made my post. They for sure should not be entering the yard if there is a sign regardless if they are just dropping something off or not. They should at the very least just attach the flyer to the gate and just walk away. 

I myself would prefer people didn't come to my door trying to sell crap all the time but I don't mind the Girl Scouts or any kids raising money for their group/school. 

I still think the preacher should be notified that his congregation is harassing the neighbors. Give him/her the chance to make it right. If they are unwilling to make things better then all bets are off and go to the cops. 

Does this happen enough that it would be worth it to get a security camera?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Those door to door religious people don't care that they are harassing people. They feel that is acceptable in their attempt to convert and preach the word of their God.


----------



## Maggies Dad (Aug 15, 2012)

Chowgal said:


> I would have come unglued at them too! NO ONE has the right to enter a gate with a "no trespassing" sign on it.
> 
> The last idiot who came through our gate without being told they were allowed to got shot at with a paintball gun. They were just lucky they caught me and my friends having a paintball war and not the dogs in the yard because they would have had 3 ankle biters, a chow mix, a GSD mix, and a pit mix after them. And they ignored a "no trespassing" sign and a "Beware of dog" sign. Pissed me off.
> 
> I say call the cops. That's how I finally got it through to people to stay off my property.


HEY Why does Jess get to say Pissed me off when I can't say ****?
See!


----------



## Maggies Dad (Aug 15, 2012)

that was "HE Double Hockey Sticks" by the way


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

When anyone enters a yard with a no trespassing sign posted on their fence or gates they can be charged with criminal trespassing. Maybe it is going to take you having one or two of them arrested to get the point across to them.

I would have been very angry myself it they had invaded my space and then threaten my dog. Hope that you can get this straightened out and people start obeying signs.


----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

I have been pretty happy with my No Soliciting sign. It pretty much covers it all. And the sign is nice and big that it can be seen from the sidewalk.

NO SOLICITING !!!!
"If you don't have an appointment or we don't know you - DO NOT DISTURB US !!!"

NO CHARITY
NO FOOD OR MENUS
NO HOME ESTIMATES
NO PETITIONS
NO POLITICAL CAUSES
NO RELIGIOUS APPEALS
NO SALESMAN

"We don't interupt your work. Don't interrupt ours !!!"
NO EXCUSES


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

OK- I called the police, they came out and took a report. Said to call them immediately if it happens again. I'm going out this evening to get a locking cable for my gates. I'm also going to get some signs that say "Dog on Premises." That way it isnt "threatening" but alerts that there is a dog here. I talked about doing that a while ago and never got around to it. Kicking myself now. 

I called the church and asked to speak to the person in charge of sending these groups out and gave them my address, told them I already filed a police report, and will pursue charges next time. It wasnt received well, but he said he understood and would "make note." 

To answer some questions-No, it isnt that they are just handing out flyers that bothers me. They bang on your door and try to convert you on your front porch. They are very persistent, and you almost have to be rude to them to get them to shut up and leave. This has been an issue for months now, and sometimes it the same people that show up so they know what I'm going to say. I didnt want to be a JW last week and I still dont this week. 

We dont get packages or visitors to our home very often so I'm always prepared when someone or something is due to show up. 

I have done my job in making sure that my dogs cant get out of *their* yard, and bother anyone outside my fence. They should be safe in their own yard. 

I attached a picture so you all can see how my yard is fenced/not fenced. It might make more sense to those who asked why they had to come in my gates. As you can see in the photo, part of my drive way, my front yard, and mail box are not fenced. If you are coming in my gates, you make an immediate left and walk up the steps to the front door.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I"m glad you filed a police report. Converting is one thing, threatening is another.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I've got a sign that says forget about the dog beware of the owner and has a huge gun on it those **** JW people still knock on my door. They have to open a farm gate and my house is back on acerage and still they come. I can't lock the gate because the darn meter reader needs to come in. This is reason my dogs can't go out in full yard unless we are outside with them.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

you go and get a heart from the store, I big ol butcher knife, gloves and an apron. Get all bloody, when they come to the door, answer it with knife in one hand, heart in the other, when they see you yell back over your shoulder "Honey! We have more guests for the ritual sacrifice!" It worked for a friend of mind and I tried it, never seen them run so fast...:wild:
I totally agree with what you did. Calling the police. They have no right to come on your property like that. But I have to admit the above post made me laugh to tears.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm glad you filed the police report! They have NO business threatening you when they came onto your property illegally! Just look at Balen watching your boy. I'm here to tell you now, if your son was outside with Balen when someone attempts to come through that gate, someone's going to get bit! When I was 2 or 3, the standard poodle we had (who never bothered anyone) was outside with ME in our fenced yard. The meter man came in like he always did. She ripped the seat right out of his pants!  They are protective of their children, and can respond very differently if their kid is in the yard with them. She had never bothered the meter man before... and no one thought about me being out in the yard at the time. Just a heads up... because Balen is SO in love with your boy.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Hopefully you won't have to pursue charges further. We have JW's come to our house every now and then,but they aren't pushy. We also live in rural area even though you see houses everywhere.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Glad you filed the report too. I have a 'German Shepherds at Play' sign on one gate and a 'German Shepherd Crossing' sign on the other gate. 

I do not like beware of dog but I also want to let folk know there are dogs. 

The UPS lady is so afraid of my dogs barking when she rings the door bell that she runs up drops the package and takes off again without ringing the bell. 

Door bell rings dogs bark. Does not mean they will bite and I can quiet them easily but by then UPS is gone already.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Sunflowers... I can't see your pic...


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Sounds like you did the best thing by calling the police. I would have done it the first time and I would surely do it again and videotape them coming in and video tape your no trespassing signs, too.

I have a sign for my gate that I still need to put up... it has a GSD silhouette on it and it says "Cross the line, your ass is mine"


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

How about now?


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

I very rarely get anyone that attempts to come in our yard, not even the phone company after the last time when Narys chased them over the fence.


----------



## NWHeather (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm glad you called the police. They are not exempt from "No Trespassing" signs.

After an incident with someone who had previously lived in a rental house that I was living in, I immediately called the local police, & told them I was on the way to the hardware store to get some "No Trespassing" signs that also said "Guard Dogs On Duty".
They said that it covers me in letting others know that the dogs are there to protect my property, & it gives me more legal right if someone enters my property & gets bit by one of the dogs.
I can tell you that it cut down the number of people entering my gated yard by about 95%.
I have the signs on the front & back gates.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Jag said:


> I'm glad you filed the police report! They have NO business threatening you when they came onto your property illegally! Just look at Balen watching your boy. I'm here to tell you now, if your son was outside with Balen when someone attempts to come through that gate, someone's going to get bit! When I was 2 or 3, the standard poodle we had (who never bothered anyone) was outside with ME in our fenced yard. The meter man came in like he always did. She ripped the seat right out of his pants!  They are protective of their children, and can respond very differently if their kid is in the yard with them. She had never bothered the meter man before... and no one thought about me being out in the yard at the time. Just a heads up... because Balen is SO in love with your boy.


I have no doubt that Balen would bite someone when it comes to Kolton. The one and only time he has even gotten "nasty" with someone was over Kolton. http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-behavior/192489-feedback-behavior-please.html



Gharrissc said:


> Hopefully you won't have to pursue charges further. We have JW's come to our house every now and then,but they aren't pushy. We also live in rural area even though you see houses everywhere.


I hope I dont either, but I've made up mind that I *will.*




Sunflowers said:


>


LOL love the sign!


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Love the signs! I forgot about that thread. I've changed my mind, though. I don't think it was fear at all. I think he's seriously crazy about your boy, and sees him as 'his' boy based on other posts you've made. Your dog is totally devoted to him. I think if someone opened that gate with your son out there and for some reason you weren't right there, it would be the last gate they opened.


----------



## deldridge72 (Oct 25, 2011)

My entry gate is padlocked and I posted a custom made sign declaring that my property is maintained for the comfort & security of my canines and to keep out-recently added an electric wire to run the top of the perimeter fence and as my fence sit at least 15' from the black top I will be placing a electric wire on the outside. Also have signs posted to keep away from the fence and make a point of telling people I do so for the protection the dogs as I loved them and couldn't care less about them-know one comes upon my property without an invitation.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

IN america dont the meter men and wire men tress pass into your yard without telling even with an aggressive dog anyway? i keep hearing about men doing stupid things like that lol


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

Unexpected doorbells can be terrifying if you have a loved one deployed in a war zone. In 2007 my son was in Iraq at the height of casualties, every time the doorbell rang I had a moment of sheer panic. One day I made a young man on his mission cry. Oddly enough I was very nice to him but explained in great length why his unexpected visit caused me distress and he started tearing up. I imagine that he'd already had a bad day.

I have locked gates but the meter reader always asks if the dogs are in. Havoc is very intimidating and it looks as though he could jump the fence. He can't though. He's not a jumper.


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

So it IS JW's. I wondered. If you get some before you get everything
in place, tell them you've been disfellowshipped. Ha ha they aren't
supposed to have ANYTHING to do with you!



(VERY cute photo of a boy and his dog, BTW!)


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

shepherdmom said:


> I've got a sign that says forget about the dog beware of the owner and has a huge gun on it those **** JW people still knock on my door. They have to open a farm gate and my house is back on acerage and still they come. I can't lock the gate because the darn meter reader needs to come in. This is reason my dogs can't go out in full yard unless we are outside with them.


Can you lock it & hide a key on or near the gate for the meter reader to use? 



pets4life said:


> IN america dont the meter men and wire men tress pass into your yard without telling even with an aggressive dog anyway? i keep hearing about men doing stupid things like that lol


Yes they can. They don't come in my yard though, they can read mine from the neighbors. 

We have a sign, but its glued under my door bell that reads, WE ARE HAPPY WITH OUR RELIGION PLEASE DO NOT BOTHER US WITH YOURS. For some reason the mormon missionary kids ring the door bell anyways. I use to get an 80-90 yr old JW guy. I'd sit on the porch and let him talk a bit, I lost most of my hearing pretty young, but he didn't know it and from what I could tell, he couldn't hear either. Nice old man.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

it's Saturday and i'm home alone. i'm in the shower. i hear
a knock on the door. i come down the steps and look through
the fisheye. it's the church people. i put my dogs collar on.
i shake his collar and say "get um". he starts barking and growling.
i'm naked. i open the front door. my my dog jumped on. he's on
his hind legs growling, barking, air snapping. the church people turn
and walk away immediately. after that no more church people at
the door. then i felt insulted. the church people never knocked
on my door again. wow, am i that ugly when i'm naked.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> it's saturday and i'm home alone. I'm in the shower. I hear
> a knock on the door. I come down the steps and look through
> the fisheye. It's the church people. I put my dogs collar on.
> I shake his collar and say "get um". He starts barking and growling.
> ...


lmao!!!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> it's Saturday and i'm home alone. i'm in the shower. i hear
> a knock on the door. i come down the steps and look through
> the fisheye. it's the church people. i put my dogs collar on.
> i shake his collar and say "get um". he starts barking and growling.
> ...


You are a brave man, to be naked near all that air snapping. :blush:


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

as the great Chief once said "brave man with small parts, air snapping
dog isn't close to a problem".



Sunflowers said:


> >>>>You are a brave man, to be naked near all that air snapping.<<<< :blush:





doggiedad said:


> it's Saturday and i'm home alone. i'm in the shower. i hear
> a knock on the door. i come down the steps and look through
> the fisheye. it's the church people. i put my dogs collar on.
> i shake his collar and say "get um". he starts barking and growling.
> ...


----------



## NWHeather (Oct 29, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> it's Saturday and i'm home alone. i'm in the shower. i hear
> a knock on the door. i come down the steps and look through
> the fisheye. it's the church people. i put my dogs collar on.
> i shake his collar and say "get um". he starts barking and growling.
> ...


 LMAO! 
I can't even begin to consider that option, I live across the street from an elementary school. 


Sunflowers said:


> You are a brave man, to be naked near all that air snapping. :blush:


 Haha! There is that...


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> it's Saturday and i'm home alone. i'm in the shower. i hear
> a knock on the door. i come down the steps and look through
> the fisheye. it's the church people. i put my dogs collar on.
> i shake his collar and say "get um". he starts barking and growling.
> ...


:rofl:...I love it! 
Not sure if it was the dog or you being naked was the deterrent?

Kat


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

:rofl: doggiedad


----------



## Beau (Feb 12, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> it's Saturday and i'm home alone. i'm in the shower. i hear
> a knock on the door. i come down the steps and look through
> the fisheye. it's the church people. i put my dogs collar on.
> i shake his collar and say "get um". he starts barking and growling.
> ...


Best post...EVER!! :rofl:


----------



## NWHeather (Oct 29, 2010)

I have the first sign, (front & back gates) along with the local city RCW written on it, & I will be ordering these window decals as well.


----------



## Beau (Feb 12, 2012)

On a more serious note.....they'll leave you alone if they think you are Jewish.

When you open the door just say something like:

"Oy vey.....not you meshugah again"! Works for us everytime.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

pets4life said:


> IN america dont the meter men and wire men tress pass into your yard without telling even with an aggressive dog anyway? i keep hearing about men doing stupid things like that lol


Most meter readers read my meter from next door ... I had one jerk who refused to do this and said he'd shoot my dogs if they went after him ... I complained and the electric company called and asked if they could put in an electronic meter where they can read it from the road or from the house next door ... of course I said YES ... haven't been bothered since.


----------



## Midnight12 (Jan 6, 2012)

They also have some cute signs online that show a pic of your breed of dog and it says I can make it to the gate in 3.5 seconds. Can you?


----------



## NWHeather (Oct 29, 2010)

Midnight12 said:


> They also have some cute signs online that show a pic of your breed of dog and it says I can make it to the gate in 3.5 seconds. Can you?


 I love those signs!


----------



## Candace (Sep 13, 2012)

How frustrating I would of had the same reaction. Just be careful of putting up a beware of dog sign or such. In Australia some cases of similar to yours where the dog has bitten the sign has shown liability and cases have gone against dog owners. I would definetly file a complaint to the police and local council. Especially if it's an ongoing issue 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Nigel said:


> Can you lock it & hide a key on or near the gate for the meter reader to use?


Many years ago we had a locked gate and gave a key to the meter reader and he had a certain day he would come... One day he was sick and a really idiot replacement came on a non scheduled day. Opened our gate came all the way into the yard and when our boxer mixed with stupid barked at him he full on peppersprayed him in the face. At that point after tearing the supervisor and everyone all the way up the chain of command a new one I had to figure out a way to protect my dogs. That means keeping them away from stupid meter readers. So now the dog run (which is bigger than most peoples yards BTW is well away from the meter and the dogs don't get full run of my full fenced acerage unless I'm home to protect them from idiots.


----------



## NWHeather (Oct 29, 2010)

Candace said:


> How frustrating I would of had the same reaction. Just be careful of putting up a beware of dog sign or such. In Australia some cases of similar to yours where the dog has bitten the sign has shown liability and cases have gone against dog owners. I would definetly file a complaint to the police and local council. Especially if it's an ongoing issue
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


That's why I use "Guard dogs on duty" signs.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I usually just answer the door with my hand on Raina's collar. They start talking and I say "Sorry I'm working and don't have time to talk." They usually leave then but some are more vigorous at their attempt to change my religion to theirs. A couple times I've told them I worship Satan but I think that only made them put me on a list to come more often. I have a 'Warning- Bad Dog' sign on my gate but they just reach over the gate to knock on the door. My dog can't actually get to the front gate, even if she is outside as there is a gate in between but I want them to know she is here. All my meters are outside my fence. If anyone came into my yard and let my dog out there would be much anger from me that they would have to face. I've thought of the sign that says "Warning - dog is trained to hold down trespassers while the owner shoots them". They never come inside my fence though.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

My mother proceeded to tell the last JW all her personal life details...it was Jerry Springer worthy...they didn't come back.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

blehmannwa said:


> Unexpected doorbells can be terrifying if you have a loved one deployed in a war zone. In 2007 my son was in Iraq at the height of casualties, every time the doorbell rang I had a moment of sheer panic. One day I made a young man on his mission cry. Oddly enough I was very nice to him but explained in great length why his unexpected visit caused me distress and he started tearing up. I imagine that he'd already had a bad day.
> 
> I have locked gates but the meter reader always asks if the dogs are in. Havoc is very intimidating and it looks as though he could jump the fence. He can't though. He's not a jumper.


Another Havoc  

Glad the deployment is over and hubby came home safe. I was there in 2006 and 2009. 

We also have a electronic meter that is read from the street. We have a dog run that is inside our fenced yard. The dogs are in the run while we are at work. Both the gate to the yard and run have padlocks on them. When we moved here and asked the utility company what day they read meters so we could make sure the gate was unlocked, they offered the electronic meter. We took it and it is nice to have..


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Before I moved to Oregon, I had a guy come to my door to ask if he could have my old appliances that were sitting in the driveway. When I answered my door, I asked him 'can you read?' He gave me a dumb look and kinda stuttered looking for an answer. Then he said 'yeah' ...I said, 'I have to question that.' He asked why. I informed him that there was a sign in the gate that clearly states "Dog On Premises" and that he was extremely fortunate that my dogs were in the house with me when he came through the gate. He asked why again. I grabbed their collars, opened the door, and asked him if he really wanted to find out. He spun around and out the gate faster then I could blink, with out another word. He never came back.


----------

